# Received email from UKVI to say a decision has been made. Could this mean a negative



## MacLeod41 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi

I am very happy at how quickly my spouse visa has been processed. We quickly got the rest of the documents to them that they requested at the 2 week mark, in order to help expedite the application due to my mother in law being gravely ill. 

Yesterday I had an email that said:
"I can confirm that a decision has been made on your visa application and you will receive official notification of this decision shortly." 

My worry is that if it was a positive and accepted application decision, wouldn't my email contact just tell me that? 

Can anyone advise? 

I hope any moment to get an email that says your spouse visa has been sent by courier... But I am very worried and stressing. 

Hope someone can assure me this email is positive and I am just overworrying. 

Cheers


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They don't reveal the outcome for privacy and security reasons. All you can do is wait until you receive your documents.


----------



## MacLeod41 (Jun 18, 2016)

So it could mean good or bad equally? 

Only 2 things concern me about being possibly denied.

1. My wifes financial... I hope we calculated correctly. We have a very high rent of 1600 per month but based on her benefits and carers allowance, her income would not support that rent and we didn't include the financial details from my wifes mother who sustains most of the rent costs. Could this oversight be detrimental? Or will they realise that the rent is obviously shared?

2. My wifes sister doesn't like me and she emailed the British embassy and immigration to tell them lies about me...saying I stole from her mother and hurt children and was untrustworthy. I would assume hopefully that allegations like this from a disgruntled family member would be dismissed or at least addressed to me to discuss? I can't imagine they would expedite my application and ask for the documents we had missed if they were not going to approve me or put any merit into these allegations. 

And lastly... So should I expect an email stating your courier package has been dispatched? From what you just replied, I am assuming the email to say courier on its way, won't say with my spouse visa?

Very stressed...


----------

